# Molten Salt Nuclear Reactor: Discussion



## Steven Sorrels (Dec 3, 2016)

Thought this was an interesting topic, especially for this forum.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 3, 2016)

Here's the UK's cancelled attempt.
The UK’s Forgotten Molten Salt Reactor Programme - The Alvin Weinberg Foundation


----------



## Steven Sorrels (Dec 5, 2016)

Interesting. I was not aware that the UK had been working along the same route as Oak Ridge. Shame that things couldn't have turned out differently. I dare say the world would look completely different if the US and UK were primarily nuclear-powered.


----------

